# 622 One Week Review!



## jimmino (Feb 7, 2006)

First things first. I am in southern California (L.A. area). I have two standard dish's no 1000. However the installer replaced all the LNB's. And I get the 110, 119 and 129 Sat's. I am in "single mode" with one HD TV (DVI) and switch from HD to SD when needed.

THE BAD:

1.-THE RECEIVER ARRIVED WITH OUT AN HDMI CABLE OR HDMI TO DVI CONVERT, THAT I WAS TOLD WOULD BE IN THE BOX. THE INSTALLER WENT BACK TO THE OFFICE TO GET ONE (FREE OF CHARGE).

2.-AUDIO DROP OUTS IN THE HD DVR PLAYBACKS.

3.-IT'S A PAIN TO RESIZE THE NONE HD MODE (BEST WAY I FOUND WAS TO USE THE COAXIL CONNECTION AND PLAY WITH THE "FORMAT" BUTTON AS NEEDED.

4.-I'M NOT SURE WHERE I READ IT, BUT I UNDERSTAND THAT THE HD CONTENT IS IN MPEG2 NOT MPEG4 AT THE MOMENT. iT JUST HAS A "MPEG4 HEADER" SO THAT THE OLDER HD SYSTEMS CAN NOT RECEIVE IT. MEANING WILL IT GET BETTER OR WORSE?

5.-AT HE MOMENT DISHNETWORK CUSTOMER SERVICE/TECH'S ARE IN THE DARK AS MUCH AS WE ARE!

6.-MY SECOND RECEIVER (SD) HAS A "CHECK SWITCH" ISSUE EVERYOTHER DAY!

*7.-I WAS TOLD TO SHUT THE SYSTEM DOWN EVERY NIGHT TO AVOID HAVING "BLACKOUT" ISSUES. MEANING WHEN I TURN ON THE RECEIVER I GET A BLANK SCREEN, SOMETIMES WITH AUDIO AND IFNO SCREEN. WELL GUESS WHAT! I STILL HAVE THE SAME PROBLEMS. AND AFTER 4 CALLS TO THE TECH'S NOTHINGS NEW! SOMETIMES I NEED TO RE-BOOT THE SYSTEM TWICE!*

8.-I WANT TO USE THAT DAMN FRONT USB PORT!

THE GOOD NEWS:

1.-THE QUALITY IS GOOD IN HD...OKAY IN SD.

2.-TWO TUNERS IS REALLY GREAT!

3.-MORE HD CHANNELS MAKES ALL THE BAD STUFF WORTH WHILE!

All in all, I am happy because of the good stuff (see above) and I know the Dish people are trying to fix the bugs. The question for all of you who don't have one yet is do I wait till they iron out the bugs? and lose all the great HD programing?

I SAY "DON'T WAIT!"

Best to all...

Jimmino :grin:


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

jimmino said:


> IT'S A PAIN TO RESIZE THE NONE HD MODE (BEST WAY I FOUND WAS TO USE THE COAXIL CONNECTION AND PLAY WITH THE "FORMAT" BUTTON AS NEEDED.


I have no problems whatsoever. I have it set at "just" (or whatever they call it...partial something or other) for SD. When it plays HD, it automatically goes to normal mode as it should for HD viewing. I haven't had to touch the * button since setting it up...but if I do, its an easy push of the "*" button and I get instant screen resize...


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Upper case is really hard to read.. just make your points without the caps..


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

good:
OTA tuner seems stronger than the 942. 
PQ seems better than the 942 for both HD and SD.

bad:
If the 622 gets confused (loss of signal either OTA or Sat) will go to a black screen and require soft reboot to restore. 
On demand is a waste of space. 

Overall pleased with the 622. The blackscreen feels more like a software than a hardware problem and have been told dish is working on it.

---
After further review, almost positive this was a hardware issue for me. Was getting worse the past few days. Problems on all Sats (110, 119, 129) and locals both during viewback of recorded material and live. During live saw little square blocks appear which rapidly multiplied and then turned into big sections of garbled picture, then the screen went black. Dish tech suggested I swap cords around between my 942 and the 622 and have both set to view the same programing. Within 30 minutes two more blackscreens on the 622 and the 942 didn't even burp. Replacement 622 is enroute. Hope this resolves it.


----------



## bluewolverine (Jan 22, 2006)

Not sure if it's really true that it's a software problem. I had a 622 with L352 software version installed for about a week and never experienced the black screen reboots everyone has talked about. 

Today a replacement receiver showed up (due to a recording issue) and I am now seeing it. Also seeing the pixelization fallouts too This leads me to believe it is a hardware problem.

I'm trying to decide whether to keep the original receiver and send the replacement back.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

One week user here, and I gotta say, 30 hours HD not enough!  I only have 8 hours left. SD though, that's a different story altogether!


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Knock on wood--in just over a week's use, I have had no audio dropouts nor have I had any black screen problems with my 622. It's not connected to a second TV, so it's always in single mode.

And I certainly agree about 30 HD hours being too little! It fills up soooooo fast!!


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Charise said:


> And I certainly agree about 30 HD hours being too little! It fills up soooooo fast!!


And it fills up especially fast when your kids (or grand kids in my case) find the anima HD channel or the HD Family Room channel. This weekend when they visited one of them set up a timer to record every eposide of Flipper (in HD). Since they already knew how to set a timer for the 721, setting one on the 622 didn't even require showing them how to do it. I did put a password on the PPV channels (and the adult channels are blocked) so at least they won't run up a big PPV bill.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Bill, lots of kid-friendly programming in HD--your hard drive will be full as long as the grandkids visit! You'll have to try to steer them to the SD programming.


----------



## BIGBALDITO (Feb 24, 2006)

Had my 622 installed a little over a week ago. I was not very happy at first due to the nightmare it took to get it. but I must say after playing around with it. It's a new tv world for me. I am really enjoying it.
I have had a few black outs, were video was gone but audio and guide ok. reset problem gone. Also had some pixelation problems during rain. and the latest was last night tv2 audio and video not in sync.
Hopefully all the bugs will be gone soon.


----------



## trjam1257 (Dec 20, 2004)

I have had just about every receiver they have made, the 942 was my favorite, until the 622. It is worth it with room to grow. It was recommended to me by Jeff, just as this great website. I have not regretting for one minute since my install last week. Thanks to all.


----------



## aydu (Feb 18, 2006)

BIGBALDITO said:


> Had my 622 installed a little over a week ago. I was not very happy at first due to the nightmare it took to get it. but I must say after playing around with it. It's a new tv world for me. I am really enjoying it.
> I have had a few black outs, were video was gone but audio and guide ok. reset problem gone. Also had some pixelation problems during rain. and the latest was last night tv2 audio and video not in sync.
> Hopefully all the bugs will be gone soon.


If this was a new car, you would have had problems with the dealer; had the car die a few times on the way home; and needed a jump start one morning to get it going.

But, you're pretty happy so far?

Service from any industry will not improve until customers vote with their dollars. GM and Ford are starting to figure this out, but it may be too late.

Dish seems to have not gotten the message yet from their CSRs to their installer subs to their equipment test procedures. Hopefully they will before fiber optic tv services make hanging sat dishes as outdated as buggy whips.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

If I paid $35,000 for it, you sure would see me complaining. Or for the 921 users who paid $1000 a few years back. This is my first foray into HD, and the benefits of HD far outweigh the hiccups of this particular receiver.

If the problems persist more than the good times, then it will be a different matter altogether.


----------



## port3f8 (Feb 10, 2006)

Got my 622 installed last night. I have a 50" panasonic HD plasma. Here's a brief history:

1) The model 6000 had a good picture on this plasma, set to 720P, but had interlace artifacts on 1080i, so I used 720P always.
2) The 811 720P output looked like EDTV and not high-def. The 1080i output looked like decent HD, but with some minor interlacing issues. DVI output made no improvement over component.
3) The vip622 looks awesome on 1080i - even my wife noticed the difference from the 811. 720P not as good for this plasma.

I used component output on all of these. I have not tried the vip622 HDMI yet.

Had one 'black screen' last night, did a reboot. It coincided with when I fired up too many simultaneous recordings.
All my local 'OTA" channels came in at 85-90%, all with program guides.
This receiver is much faster than the 811 - menus, and locking on to satellites. Love the new voom channels. Particularly 'rush', and the family hd channel.

-Jonathan.


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

I've had my 622 for two weeks and I love it! I had an 811 and 501 SD DVR before this. This new DVR knocks the socks off of the others. The video and audio are fantastic, both live and recorded. All of my recordings have been made exactly as scheduled and the unit functions a lot more quickly than either of the old receivers. 

The only problem I've had to date is when one of my recordings from an OTA channel had intermittent break up. The video and audio kept getting out of sync. I had to pause and restart and then it was okay. 

I've had no black outs or lock ups at all and I've never had to reboot.

I'm very pleased with my 622!

Larry


----------

